# Tips to save time on vaping



## Silver (4/1/19)

Hi all

Most of us are very enthusiastic vapers and we take a lot of pride in our gear and dialling in the perfect vape. It takes time to carefully coil and wick to find the sweet spot to our taste. There is a huge pleasure in working out what that sweet spot is and getting it just right. It's a great feeling and the hobbyist side of vaping is something that keeps it interesting and makes it a lot of fun.

But lets face it, there are occasions when the tinkering and pitstopping takes too long. And when you just wish you could have it done in a flash - just the way you like it. 

We all know the situation. We get an idea to just recoil that tank with a different wire - to just see if it improves the flavour. Out with the tools. First coil you make a mistake. Second coil is in but you run out of wick so you go scrambling at the back of the cupboard for wick. Eventually, after an hour, its all done - and you wonder, where did the time go? Lol. That happens to me a lot. 

But there are occasions when one needs to save time - especially when busy with work and family. 
*
What ideas and tips can you contribute to your fellow vapers to save a bit of time and make vaping and particularly pitstopping easier and faster?





*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/1/19)

Biggest time saver for me is to make a collection of specialized coils when I have the time and to have 2 tanks cleaned and wicked in case of emergency

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (4/1/19)

I will start, but by no means have I got it where I would like it...

Here are just some of the things I do to make it easier and faster...

*Group pitstops*
I tend to wait until two or three devices need a pitstop and then do them all at once. It saves time because the tools are all out and the focus is there. When I get a gap of half an hour or so, I go for it and do them all at once. 

*Sweat the coils/wicks*
I know purists like @Rob Fisher will growl at me for this because they tend to rewick very frequently. But I like to sweat my wicks. On the fruity menthols, I can vape at least 30-40ml of juice on a wick. I am using lower power which helps. 
As for coils, they can last ages. The way I vape on multiple devices it can be months before I need to recoil. 
I suppose I am lucky that I like my lightly coloured fruity menthols because they are easy on the coils and wicks. 
The darker richer juices I tend to put in "experimental" devices and drippers because these are not workhorses and I can't afford for my workhorses to need a new coil or wick too often. They must just work.

*Preparing juices*
I probably need to get better on this but a lot of my ADVs are blends where I nic it up and add menthol. Sometimes I add PG/VG just to make the commercial juice last longer. So I prepare these in 4 or 5 10ml bottles when I get a chance. It takes a bit of time but once its done, those bottles last a while. I liked the 10ml bottles originally because I was testing - and just ended up getting more of them - so I can take a bottle out and about if I need to, but I suppose I need to transition to 30ml bottles. Will be easier I suppose.

*Lots of batteries*
I don't like charging batteries while I sleep. That's just me, so I charge them while I am working nearby. Sometimes I forget to put them in the charger so I have resorted to having a lot more batteries than I need so I can see when the "To charge bay" is filling up too much, then its time to hit the charging... It does save a bit of time because I am not constantly running to and from the charger.

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/19)

incredible_hullk said:


> Biggest time saver for me is to make a collection of specialized coils when I have the time and to have 2 tanks cleaned and wicked in case of emergency



I like that @incredible_hullk 
My problem is that my favourite tanks are all in use. I suppose I need to buy a second tank of my top two or three and implement this idea. I know @Rob Fisher does that with the 7 Dwarves  .... er or is it 9 now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/1/19)

I just do as many as possible while I have some spare time, running around for Locust 1’s 21st arrangements this week meant I didn’t really have time on my hands. I then store them and I’m allways sure I’ll have something to stick on or in a mod or BB. Have to try and do some testers on Sunday as well as some juices for February.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/19)

I don't really need to save time because I'm retired and every day is a Sunday for me... but I do love the whole ritual of cleaning RTA's, letting them dry and then checking and dry burning the coil, lubing the o-rings, wicking and storing a couple ready for juice and then filling a couple and having a really fresh vape! So for me, a time saver is multiple Dvarw's in operational states. Ideally two in use, two ready for juice and the rest cleaned and ready for wicks or drying after a good clean!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/19)

I like that @Rob Fisher 
Multiple tanks in various operational states
Makes a lot of sense

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/1/19)

Ditto, I do the same as Rob. Once a week good soak and clean. Then rewick for the week. And during the week, I might only clean the coil and rewick once or twice, depending on the juice used.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt (5/1/19)

I started buying pre-made coils it just makes my life easier.

When it comes to batteries each device has a back-up set of batteries.

I always have at least two devices clean and ready to be used while I wash the rest of the tanks. 



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (5/1/19)

JurgensSt said:


> I started buying pre-made coils it just makes my life easier.
> 
> When it comes to batteries each device has a back-up set of batteries.
> 
> ...



Which coils do you buy @JurgensSt ?
The custom exotics like aliens etc that you wick yourself or do you buy commercial complete coil heads?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (5/1/19)

Coil Factory Aliens from The Vapery works great. Coils last long if they looked after. 



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt (5/1/19)

P.s 

I hate subohm coils, almost as much as I hate bottom airflow tanks

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/19)

When I started vaping running out of juice was a real issue for me , so I started DIY and make enough to last about a month - 2-3 80ml's will keep the month , I have juice at work , in my backpack , at my sister's house , normally a 30ml in my pocket and a stash at home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/19)

Talking about time-saving... it's time for a bulk clean, recoil, rewick and refill for the Dvarw Team! Baby Choo looking on. Only one setup operational!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (5/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I just do as many as possible while I have some spare time, running around for Locust 1’s 21st arrangements this week meant I didn’t really have time on my hands. I then store them and I’m allways sure I’ll have something to stick on or in a mod or BB. Have to try and do some testers on Sunday as well as some juices for February.
> View attachment 155133


Brilliant.I'm taking notes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/19)

All done! Now I'm good for a week! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/1/19)

Just squonk on an rda, you can pop in any coil, anyway you please and wick as you please, should still taste good, 5min and you done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (5/1/19)

Silver said:


> I will start, but by no means have I got it where I would like it...
> 
> Here are just some of the things I do to make it easier and faster...
> 
> ...


Some great tips mentioned here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/1/19)

The biggest time saver. . Quit vaping!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (5/1/19)

Viper_SA said:


> The biggest time saver. . Quit vaping!



That would be correct!
But lets assume we are carrying on


----------



## Hooked (5/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Talking about time-saving... it's time for a bulk clean, recoil, rewick and refill for the Dvarw Team! Baby Choo looking on. Only one setup operational!
> View attachment 155146



[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP][/USERGROUP] I propose that Baby Choo be adopted as ecigssa's mascot, since he/she (?) is clearly a vaper-cat.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (5/1/19)

Viper_SA said:


> The biggest time saver. . Quit vaping!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/1/19)

Viper_SA said:


> The biggest time saver. . Quit vaping!


This is the most time to be saved from the one who quit quitting. In the end you will save years, maybe a decade or two.


----------



## Adephi (6/1/19)

Practice.

I remember the first time I pitstopped my Billet Box took me over an hour and still couldn't get it right. Took it to a vapeshop for help and they did the disassembly, coil, rewick and put it back together in 15 minutes. Now I can do it in 20 minutes.

My colleagues at work got the best way. They drop their atties on my desk just before lunch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------

